# ssd and windows 8



## Rogan42 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I have decided to upgrade my pc and replace the hard drive with a SSD at the same time install windows 8.

The problem i have is after searching the net and talking to friends, i will need install the full version of 8 onto my SSD.
But i have discovered that no full version will be released.

Does this mean i will have to buy the full version of 7 then buy the 8 upgrade or is there another way i can do it.

Any help would be much appriciated.

Many thanks,

Rogan 42


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

OEM System Builder = Full Retail Version that we are all accustomed to.

You will have to spend $139 to buy that version to do what you want.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You will be able to install Windows 8 on the SSD. Right now I don't recommend getting a SSD though. They are not cost effective at the time.

For an outstanding deal on Windows 8 look here:



> > Amazon has Microsoft Windows 8 Pro or Microsoft Windows 8 Pro Pack + *$30 Amazon Promotional Credit* for *$69.99* with *free shipping*. To be released 10/26/12.
> 
> 
> Source:
> ...


----------

